# cat litter



## biffster (8 Jan 2012)

as any body had any funny test readings 
when first using cat litter when i first 
used it i got a high nitrate reading like 
off the scale


----------



## sussex_cichlids (8 Jan 2012)

You may not get answer here as theres already a cat little thread started here 

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=8572

Try removing this thread and moving your question over there its well estabished at 15 pages  there lots of member talking about


----------



## biffster (8 Jan 2012)

can an admin delete this post please


----------

